# e-Cig emails - are you getting them?



## YeOldeOke (28/10/16)

I've never had anyone mention that they did not receive the Order Placed and Order Completed/Tracking Number emails our system sends out, but today 2 people mentioned it.

At this stage I have no idea if I can fix it, I assume it goes to the spam/junk folder, but I need an idea of how big a problem it actually is.

If you've ever ordered from us please vote in the poll so I can get an idea?

Many Thanks


----------



## Stosta (28/10/16)

Always get my mails and shipping updates perfectly!


----------



## AhVape (28/10/16)

Same here, did a double check first coz courier guys emails came fast and a lot.
But I received all e-cig emails perfectly in my inbox.


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/10/16)

Thanks so far guys. If you don't want to post that's fine, just vote.

I've never actually asked, so I assume, because I've never had an actual complaint that I can recall. But I'm sceptical. Spam filters are horribly unrefined things. A bit like hitting baby seals on the head with a club.

I also buy online. If I pay a store and all I get is dead silence, that's unacceptable. Bad outcome, for both the customer and the store.

If that is the case, even in a small percentage, I have to try to fix it. Call me selfish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (28/10/16)

Have not received any emails. But it might be that the companies spam filter is to strict. Will check on Monday with the Tech Mananger to scan my account.
Honestly hope that is the case, that it is not a problem on your side.

EDIT: Will change my account adress to my gmail account ( not sure why I didnt use it from the start ) and place anothet order and see if it works.


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/10/16)

Anneries said:


> Have not received any emails. But it might be that the companies spam filter is to strict. Will check on Monday with the Tech Mananger to scan my account.
> Honestly hope that is the case, that it is not a problem on your side.



If it is falling into the odd spam filter your settings may be too strict or a combo of that and something about my emails. If too many spam folders I've got a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taytay (28/10/16)

Never had an issue  and I do love those emails


----------



## RichJB (28/10/16)

Anneries said:


> Will change my account adress to my gmail account



I've had major problems with gmail. Not receiving (I don't use gmail) but sending to clients who have gmail. For some reason, I got flagged by gmail as a spammer. Now, any time I mail a gmail client, it goes straight to their spam folder. I've had to contact all the folks I know on gmail and ask them to create an exception to allow mails from me. What a frigging ball-ache.

I don't even know how I got flagged as a spammer. OK, maybe those 10k emails I sent to rich Americans on gmail had something to do with it. But hell, I was only trying to save the exiled king of Nigeria. Doesn't *anybody* care about the exiled king of Nigeria?!?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/11/16)

Sorry to bump, but we'd really appreciate more votes on this issue from previous customers?


----------



## foGGyrEader (3/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Sorry to bump, but we'd really appreciate more votes on this issue from previous customers?


For some reason your emails were marked as spam from mweb, so I didn't even receive them to my computer. Had to check their awful Zimbra client to get your mail. Isn't technology wonderful


----------



## Anneries (3/11/16)

I forgot to check back with you on Monday. My emails got stuck in our companies very strict spam filter. 
Anything with a url and the word "order" in the subject line gets binned. I have asked them to just send us notifications in cases like this for us to be able to mark addresses as "safe" which yours is on our system now.


----------



## Tockit (3/11/16)

I use my Gmail account and no issues.


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/11/16)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. I'll keep my eye on this and see if I can improve things somehow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tockit (3/11/16)

Big corporates and their email filters, its a real pain in the behind. So glad i don't work for a big corporate company anymore. Those filters scan the body of the email as well and will block it if any word in there appears on their blacklist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anneries (3/11/16)

@YeOldeOke no worries, I, and I am sure the rest of us, will help where we can.
Thank you for the service.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AhVape (3/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated. I'll keep my eye on this and see if I can improve things somehow.


Really cool to see you going out of your way to rectify a problem that mostly isn't your fault


----------



## foGGyrEader (28/11/16)

Hi @YeOldeOke 

I thought I'd let you know that your emails are now coming through normally. Seems changing the website did the trick or something? Nice new site btw


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/11/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> Hi @YeOldeOke
> 
> I thought I'd let you know that your emails are now coming through normally. Seems changing the website did the trick or something? Nice new site btw



Thanks, glad you like the site. And getting emails.

Not a lot of votes on here, but every bit helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (28/11/16)

Your store domain name is the problem. You're on a blacklist.

Your store name/domain is the same as another on a different parent domain (.com etc) that's been flagged as a scam site. 

I will show you the security warning I get when going through a corporate firewall tomorrow. 

Your only way to fix this is to change your domain name to something else then use canonical records to point to from the new domain to the old. 

I've had this problem on our hosting box at work and it's close to impossible to get your domain off of all the internet blacklists.

Let me know if you want help fixing this issue.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (28/11/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> For some reason your emails were marked as spam from mweb



I'm with Mweb as well so that's probably why I didn't get mine.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

